# Regularly sick from not wanting to eat in the evening



## Slinger (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me? We have a cockapoo called Peggy who has always been a fussy eater ever since we've had her from 8 weeks (she's now 9 months). The problem is not so much about her being fussy, but that she goes on food strike in the evening and ends up sicking bile the next morning. Afterwards she looks really unwell and unhappy (naturally) until I try and hand feed her soft meat food, which she might spit out the first couple of times but usually starts eating it after a while. She was doing this regularly around 3 months ago and the vet gave her some medicine so that it doesn't hurt her throat with all the heaving and acid, and we thought that it had gone away and she was eating a bit better, but she's started being sick again regularly. We've tried quite a selection of different foods, mainly trying to opt for one's which say they are 'natural'. We've tried so many different things trying to encourage her to eat more too, each gradually introducing them to her so it's not too much of a shock. A variety of foods, wet and dry, we're tried soaking and microwaving, mixing soft with the hard, putting the food in a kong so it's more fun for her... She usually loves the change for about a week, and then goes back to not really eating much of it and being sick. She is otherwise healthy though, and we do good walks each day so she's very fit, but when she's not eating as much she definitely has less energy. I was just wondering if anyone else has had a similar thing and found what the solution is?! Many thanks!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I have the same problem with my year old. So when he doesn't eat anything for a long period , he does throw up bile. So now if he's not eaten for a longish period and is still refusing another meal, I make sure he gets a doggy biscuit or some thing in his stomach so that he's not going empty for hours. 
Meal times are super stressful for me as I don't know when he will and when he won't eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How about swapping her main meal to the evening? It may be her stomach wakes up a bit later. Have you tried a raw diet? My Max is not so much a fussy eater, so much as disinterested in food. By switching to raw and varying the meat offered we have a dog that enjoys his food and eats it readily.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was not a good eater and had awful tummy issues - raw food sorted her out and she now bounces with excitement at meals times and cleans her bowl 
Is the vet concerned about Peggy's weight?


----------



## Slinger (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes Peggy can be the same as that too Alinos. I went to vet today though as when I talked to them about it yesterday they said she would need a full health check, and the vet said that its due to the stomach acid building up too much, so we've been given some medicine to give to her 3 times a day to neutralize it for her. And also told to feed her four times a day with just smaller portions. She is otherwise very healthy though which is good news. The vet recommended Royal Canin but if that doesn't work then I think we will definitely go onto the raw diet as you guys have suggested! How is the raw diet for their teeth? Because I know we were told not to just give soft food as it can make there teeth get really bad after a couple of years..

Thanks all


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Raw diet is brilliant for their teeth. A raw chicken wing is natures toothpaste and dental floss. It's tons better than kibble. Also carbs cause a dog to develop tartar. They stick to their teeth like glue and dogs cannot break them down. I now make sure my two don't eat any carbs, not even sweet potato or rice. Their teeth are looking really good now. They were going a little brown at the top of the canines, and that is fading.....all this despite cleaning them daily as well.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

How about skipping the evening meal if it makes her sick? There's nothing that says you're a bad mommy if you only feed her in the mornings. Then, keep some kibbles around for her to nibble if she gets hungry, but take that away after 6:00 or 7:00. 

Royal Cain is widely distributed so it might be easiest to get locally. Here are some other brands of food to consider: Life Abundance or Orijen or Health Extension. All three have been recommended by cockapoo breeders as the "only" dog food to give.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

if you feed her kibble try getting a can or jar of gravy (chicken is good )
and put a little bet on her food..ginger used to eat her night meal off and on .till i started with the gravy now she woofs it down..it is worth a try..good luck


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My Lexi has this problem. Don't skip meals. What has helped actually is varying the times that I feed her. I read somewhere that if you have a set schedule when you feed them, their digestive system essentially anticipates the meal and starts going off to soon. So for us, breakfast is usually around the same time (between 6 and 7) though not exact. Also some days I feed them as soon as They get up, other days I feed them right before I leave for work. Dinner will be at all different times, anywhere between 5pm and 9pm. Sometimes they get a little snack if I know dinner is going to be later and sometimes they just go hungry. The greater I vary my times for feeding, the less likely Lexi throws up bile. When I forget and feed at the same times, then Lexi will suddenly have this problem. 

I also feed them a raw diet but the raw diet by itself didn't help as much as I had hoped. The raw and the crazy meal schedule (I also vary how often I feed them with some days where they will eat three times, occasionally they will eat one large meal) has made the biggest difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

